# ...kann ohne Password nicht Hochfahren?



## meste (6. Mai 2005)

Hi @ all!

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe einen Gericom (Elite Group Systems) G730 Laptop mit 2,4GHz. und 1GB RAM mit einem Phoenix BIOS.
Ich habe bis jetzt immer einen Passwort gebraucht um Hoch zu Fahren, dann beim Anmelden von Windows nochmals. Das Passwort im Bios habe ich jetzt deaktiviert, und der verlangt von mir bei jedem Start trotzdem nach einem Passwort. Ich habe einige mir bekante Passwörter ausprobiert und leider kein Erfolg. Ich schätze mal einen Master- oder Supervisor Passwort brauchte ich.

Ich wäre sehr DANKBAR für jede Hilfe und für die jenigen, die glauben sollten, das das nicht mein Laptop ist, kann ich leider nur einen Link zur einem früheren Problem von mir zurückweisen.

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials173703.html&highlight=laptop




BITTE, es ist sehr WICHTIG


lg

meste


----------



## chmee (6. Mai 2005)

Das "Einfachste" wäre, die OnBoard Batterie rauszunehmen, damit das Bios resetet wird..
Vielleicht gibt es auf dem Board n "Bios-Lösch"Pin..
Kann Dir leider nicht sagen wo, dazu mußt Du eh Dein Lappi öffnen..

mfg chmee


----------



## meste (6. Mai 2005)

Auf der Rückseite kann man folgende Abdeckungen abmontieren, HDD-CPU-RAM. Ich habe auch alle anderen Schrauben runter genommen aber bekomm Sie trotzdem nicht auf. Ich weiss nicht wo die Batterie sein könnte und Pins sieht man auch leider keinen. Ahja, den Laptop habe ich schon knapp üner 2 Jahre und habe daher leider kein Handbuch.


----------



## michaelwengert (6. Mai 2005)

Wenn du die Bios Version deines Laptops weist, dann schau doch mal bei google nach. Die Supervisor Passwörter für BIOSe (Ist das die Mehrzahl von BIOS ?) findet man normalerweise im I-net

 edit: schau mal hier


----------



## meste (6. Mai 2005)

leider bin ich auf keine Supervisor Passwörter gestoßen. Ich habe nochmals probiert, das Gehäuse auf zu machen, jede einzelne Schraube aber trotz alemm geht es nicht auf.

@ michaelwengert

Kannst su mir einpaar Links reingeben bitte


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Auch immer wieder gern gesehen, ist das Bios-Kompendium.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

